# Fly Tying Vice



## Awround (Jan 23, 2021)

I built a fly tying vice as a Christmas present for my daughter-in-law.  Based on an article in Home Shop Machinist from 2002.  Some changes were needed to the vice assembly as the original design used commercial jaws that were no longer available.  The project was a combination of CNC and manual milling, lathe work, anodizing and woodworking.

















It was a fun project and helped to expand the limits of my machining skills.

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 23, 2021)

Very nice looking work on that .  How does it function ?


----------



## .LMS. (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow - beautiful.   She'll treasure that forever.


----------



## Al 1 (Jan 23, 2021)

That's worth a fish dinner for sure.   Very nice!    Al.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 23, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Awround (Jan 23, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Very nice looking work on that .  How does it function ?


There are a pair of carbon fibre jaws that attach to the vice body (rectangular piece with the brass knobs on the right of the device.  A hook is clamped in the jaws so that the shank of the hook lies along the horizontal axis of the spindle.  The spindle can then be use to hold the hook in a specific position or to rotate the hook when the fly body material, feathers, fur, etc is added.


----------



## gunsmither (Jan 26, 2021)

Very nice Awround! Your Daughter in-law should be in awe of such fine workmanship. 
I used to tie flies starting back about 60 years ago as a kid. Made my own fly rods from Herter's blanks too. 
Tying flies and Fly fishing is a lot of fun. Gave all my stuff to the neighbor kid next door, and he still ties them.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 26, 2021)

One of these days, I've really got to make a nice fly tying vise.  Even though I replaced my starter equipment as needed years ago, I've never upgraded the vise.  Nice work!


----------

